# CPU Max Clocks Validated Thread



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 17, 2019)

Please Post your max clocks cpu-z validation here.

How:

DL Cpu-z (latest version for validation) here: https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
Reach max clock and validate. Save link post here.

Rules:

Must have cpu-z validation link.
Screen shots a plus, rig pics a plus. (if you want to)
New and old cpu-z overclocks welcome. (Oldest to newest, archive here.)


Shrimp 2700x 4490Mhz








						AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4490.37 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[ybhc7r] Validated Dump by SHRIMPBRIME-PC (2018-12-26 04:56:30) - MB: Asus PRIME B450M-A - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				







(VRM fan Delta 1.60 amp)

p.s. -
Techpowerup and any affiliates are not responsible for damage due to HW overclocking. You must use caution and your own discretion. I also do not take responsibility if you break your hardware for a validation. Don't push beyond your safe limits and have fun. Stock submissions welcome too. This is just an archive thread.


----------



## Bones (Dec 17, 2019)

Bones: 
FX-9590 @ 7741MHz









						AMD FX @ 7741.68 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[60dgzb] Validated Dump by  (2019-09-24 04:28:40) - MB: Asus SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 - RAM: 4096 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




Submission link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4246096_


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 17, 2019)

im going to have to get to work, Shrimp 2700x 4490Mhz, 4.5 on a 2700x that's a cracking speed as is bones FX-9590 @ 7741MHz I don't think that's with in my range even in a daydream  . well done guys.  charl.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 17, 2019)

Bones said:


> Bones:
> FX-9590 @ 7741MHz
> 
> 
> ...





Can't beat that score, lol. I'm out before I even got started. 

Was considering picking up a "barely used" koolance chiller just to see if I could hit 6.0Ghz. But I can't do 7741Mhz. (humble pie face)


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Dec 17, 2019)

I had an 8090 MHz valid. I’ll see if I can find the login info.

Edit: can't find it as they transitioned to a new site and didn't carry old info over. However, this is my buddy - it's the same CPU (I sold it to him and then bought it back years later). I managed 8091 MHz bumping him down one notch on the ranks.









						AMD FX-8350 @ 8090.22 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[d1s8ai] Validated Dump by ObscureParadox (2014-06-12 01:06:15) - MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula - RAM: 4096 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## erixx (Dec 17, 2019)

Maximum FREEZ (Crysis voice)


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 17, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> I had an 8090 MHz valid. I’ll see if I can find the login info.
> 
> Edit: can't find it as they transitioned to a new site and didn't carry old info over. However, this is my buddy - it's the same CPU (I sold it to him and then bought it back years later). I managed 8091 MHz bumping him down one notch on the ranks.
> 
> ...



Nice!! I never got to 8000mhz, but I did try. My failure was the 4+1 VRM board I was using. I had twins of the same board. Both could run 2.0v  which was pretty sweet. I had a little trick that I did with AMD overdrive to get past Bios max voltage. Was able to push one cpu to 7685mhz and was super fun to achieve. I didn't want to ruin my good Gaming board for LN2 runs or I might had been able to reach that sweet golden 8ghz club! So I did make a stupid video of the OV trick. Many people thought 4.1vrm couldn't push 2v, but I cheated and cut all but 2 cores for achievement.

Here's the OV video. Not the best, but gets the point across!. 

















						AMD FX @ 7685.43 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[cih7iw] Validated Dump by ShrimpBrime (2015-03-26 00:03:02) - MB: Asus M5A78L-M LX PLUS - RAM: 4096 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 18, 2019)

Cannot come close to the extreme cooling scores, but here is one for my sig rig.









						Intel Core i9 9900K @ 5411.3 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[e1v9e4] Validated Dump by  (2019-12-19 00:22:30) - MB: EVGA Corp. Z390 DARK - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 19, 2019)

How about some old school?  

Opteron 165 anybody? 





__





						CPU-Z Validator 3.1
					

CPU-Z Validation Checker (by canardpc.com)



					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Bones (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> How about some old school?
> 
> Opteron 165 anybody?
> 
> ...


Sure!








						Bones`s CPU Frequency score: 3514.75 MHz with a Opteron 165
					

The Opteron 165 @ 3514.8MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the CPU Frequency benchmark. Bonesranks #null worldwide and #1 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				











						AMD Opteron 165 (UP) @ 3514.75 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[ewhq0m] Validated Dump by Bones (2014-10-25 04:10:27) - MB: DFI LP NF4 Series - RAM: 1024 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




Hard to believe out of all 165's made I have the top chip of them all. 
Guys back in the day would buy these and run them up to see how high they could make them go, cheap yet gave at the time good performance. I guess AMD sold a ton of these - Never thought I'd be the one that would eventually have the top 165 of them all but I do.... For now anyway. 
That could change one day but just glad to have the one I've got now.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Dec 20, 2019)

Ahhh, the good ol' FX chips. 

The 8350 you see in the valid above managed 5.7 GHz on ~7c water. It could do 5.3 GHz on air, stable.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 27, 2022)

I'll revive this thread. Cause we'll, why the heck not.

Cpuz validated 5.5ghz 12400F on air 2 cores reduction.

Stock air cooler.









						Intel Core i5 12400F @ 5500.96 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[myrwpu] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-HO40DLI (2022-09-26 07:54:05) - MB: Asus ROG STRIX B660-G GAMING WIFI - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Bones (Sep 27, 2022)

Need to update mine as well.

FX-8320








						AMD FX @ 8189.28 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[uxxjhb] Validated Dump by Bones (2021-01-07 00:16:12) - MB: Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z - RAM: 4096 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




FX-9590








						AMD FX @ 8026.16 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[d3pevz] Validated Dump by Bones (2020-04-25 02:03:19) - MB: Asus SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 - RAM: 4096 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 27, 2022)

Bones said:


> Need to update mine as well.
> 
> FX-8320
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I expected you to show up! 

Nice clocks Bones!


----------

